# Condo Hallway



## Norma the Painter (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey fellas,

We are bidding a job to paint a long corridor. It's 350 feet long with 2 sides so 700 ln ft long or about 5700 square feet. No ceilings. I'm struggling with this one because I mostly do residential repaints. This is a repaint with little patch. Can you help me with a basic cost?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Tree fiddy


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Colour change? What product are you wanting to use? How many days do you think it'll take?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Happy to help. Just figure out how long it will take, add up your materials, sprinkle on some overhead, and a dash of profit.


----------



## Norma the Painter (Mar 27, 2015)

Color change yes. Currently they have 2 colors and both will change. I don't know how long it will take me. I feel stumped on it. It's a mandatory 2 coats so I'm expecting to purchase about 30 gallons to complete.


----------



## Norma the Painter (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh I'm using BM Ultra Spec 500. Egshel


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What is YOUR production rate per hour for two coats of paint on drywall?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Norma the Painter said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> We are bidding a job to paint a long corridor. It's 350 feet long with 2 sides so 700 ln ft long or about 5700 square feet. No ceilings. I'm struggling with this one because I mostly do residential repaints. This is a repaint with little patch. Can you help me with a basic cost?


Norma,

As you can see, the professionals here realize that pricing is not something readily communicated clearly on an internet forum. There are so many different variables we all encounter. Production rate, wages, profits, market, overhead, to name a few.

However, there is a very helpful thread here on PT that should help you price your jobs:

good luck

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pricing-estimating-success-2779/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How many openings?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

$3762


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oden said:


> $3762


I'm a lowball hack, so $3,761.95


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I just missed out on a couple jobs because of guys like you.


----------

